# A Cajun Story



## Raine (Mar 19, 2005)

This happened about a month ago just outside of Cocodrie, a little 
town in the bayou country of Louisiana, and while it sounds like an Alfred 
Hitchcock tale, it's real.

      This out of state traveler was on the side of the road, hitchhiking on 
a real dark night in the middle of a thunderstorm. Time passed slowly and no 
cars went by. It was raining so hard he could hardly see his hand in front 
of his face. Suddenly he saw a car moving slowly, approaching and appearing 
ghostlike in the rain. It slowly and silently crept toward him and stopped.

      Wanting a ride real bad the guy jumped into the car and closed the 
door; only then did he realize that there was nobody behind the wheel, and 
no sound of an engine to be heard over the rain.

      Again the car crept slowly forward and the guy was terrified, too 
scared to think of jumping out and running. The guy saw that the car was 
approaching a sharp curve and, still too scared to jump out, he started to 
pray and beg for his life; he was sure the ghost car would go off the road 
and in the bayou and he would surely drown!

      But just before the curve a shadowy figure appeared at the driver's 
window and a hand reached in and turned the steering wheel, guiding the car 
safely around the bend.

      Then, just as silently, the hand disappeared through the window and 
the hitchhiker was alone again!

      Paralyzed with fear, the guy watched the hand reappear every time they 
reached a curve. Finally the guy, scared to near death, had all he could 
take and jumped out of the car and ran to town.

      Wet and in shock, he went into a bar and voice quavering, ordered two 
shots of whiskey, then told everybody about his supernatural experience.  A 
silence enveloped and everybody got goose bumps when they realized the guy 
was telling the truth (and not just some drunk).

      About half an hour later two guys walked into the bar and one says to 
the other, "Look Boudreaux, ders dat idiot that rode in our car when we wuz 
pushin it in the rain."


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh!  That's very good!  Thank you!  I needed the chuckle!


----------

